# Company recalls sliced, canned olives because of danger of botulism



## daveomak.fs (Oct 6, 2021)

*Company recalls sliced, canned olives because of danger of botulism*
By News Desk on October 5, 2021
The Distribution Alimentaire Tony company is recalling Olivera brand sliced olives because they may permit the growth of Clostridium botulinum, which causes botulism poisoning. 
Untreated, botulism can paralyze the muscles needed for breathing, resulting in sudden death.
“Consumers should not consume and distributors, retailers and food service establishments such as hotels, restaurants, cafeterias, hospitals and nursing homes should not sell or use the recalled products described below,” according to a recall notice posted by the Canadian Food Inspection Agency (CFIA).
There is concern that consumers and businesses may have the olives on hand because of their long shelf life, which reaches into July 2023. The company reports distributing the implicated olives in Quebec. The recall notice did not indicate if further distribution was involved.
“This recall was triggered by Canadian Food Inspection Agency test results. The CFIA is conducting a food safety investigation, which may lead to the recall of other products,” according to the recall notice.
The CFIA is verifying that industry is removing the recalled products from the marketplace. There have been no reported illnesses associated with the consumption of these products.
Consumers can use the following information to determine whether they have the recalled olive products. The codes are printed on the ends of the cans.

BrandProductSizeUPCCodesOliveraBlack Sliced Olives2.84 LNonePRO : 08/03/2021
EXP : 07/03/2023
LOT NO: 09SB260OliveraGreen Sliced Olives2.84 LNonePro date: 8/3/2021
EXP date: 7/3/2023
PN: 09sG260
*About botulism*
Anyone who has eaten any of the recalled products and developed signs of botulism poisoning should immediately seek medical attention, according to information from the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.
“In foodborne botulism, symptoms generally begin 18 to 36 hours after eating a contaminated food. However, symptoms can begin as soon as 6 hours after or up to 10 days later,” according to the CDC website.
The symptoms of botulism may include some of all of the following: double vision, blurred vision, drooping eyelids, slurred speech, difficulty swallowing, difficulty breathing, a thick-feeling tongue, dry mouth, and muscle weakness. People with botulism poisoning may not show all of these symptoms at once.
These symptoms result from muscle paralysis caused by the toxin. If untreated, the disease may progress and symptoms may worsen to cause paralysis of certain muscles, including those used in breathing and those in the arms, legs, and the body from the neck to the pelvis area.


----------

